# Red Hat über Netzwerk installieren



## fenster (5. August 2003)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir Red Hat oder sonnst irgent ein Linux 
über Netzwerk (weil der Laptop kein Cdrom hat) auf meinem Laptop instllieren.
(pxeboot geht nicht da Netzwerkkarte das nicht unterstützt)

Es gibt da Bootimages von Red Hat für ein Netzwerkinstallation,
nur leider ist da der Treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte nicht darauf
Ich habe schon dutzenden Images versucht, ohne Erfolg.
Meine Netzwerkkarte ist eine: 3com etherlink III lan pc card 3C589C

Was könnet ich da machen ??


Eine Dos Netzwerkverbindung habe ich da habe ich auch 
die Treiber.
Wenn ich dann die CD über DOS Netzwerk schaltet natürlich 
Linux das Netzwerk weg.



gruß
fenster


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

da musst du wohl oder übel ein treiber für deine Netzwerkkarte auffinden sonst geht gar nix

P.S. 
eine Einleitung findest du auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe des redhat magazins


----------

